# So how's the weather?



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Right now where I am it's spring. Overcast, raining (but not too much), a little windy and about 17°C (63°F). 

So how's the weather where you are?


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Sorry to have to quibble, but it's still winter in the southern hemisphere.

It is +24 Celsius in Oxford (+75 Fahrenheit), sunny, and summer.


----------



## clavichorder

Its a fairly sunny late summer day. This, among other reasons, is why you will not be seeing me for a few days on TC.


----------



## Ramako

I can't tell because it's dark...


----------



## mamascarlatti

Fsharpmajor said:


> Sorry to have to quibble, but it's still winter in the southern hemisphere.
> 
> It is +24 Celsius in Oxford (+75 Fahrenheit), sunny, and summer.


Sorry to have to quibble, but in New Zealand the official first day of spring is 1 September, NOT the 21st . We don't follow Northern Hemisphere conventions, don't have to, not a colony any more, y'know.

It is 16 degrees here in Auckland, the daffodils and tulips are nearly over, magnolias flowering, tender young leaves on the oak, blossom appearing on the peach and quince trees, lime and lemon groaning with fruit, and lambs growing rapidly in Cornmwall park, our city farm.


----------



## Cnote11

70 degrees Fahrenheit and cool. Finally... sometimes I really miss Scottish weather.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

mamascarlatti said:


> Sorry to have to quibble, but in New Zealand the official first day of spring is 1 September, NOT the 21st . We don't follow Northern Hemisphere conventions, don't have to, not a colony any more, y'know.


I didn't know that--no offence was intended. I'm from Canada (although I live in the UK), and winter there, generally speaking, lasts five months in a good year, and six months in a bad one.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Funny you asked.

There was a tornado warning at my university this afternoon. I was in my practice room, watching the wind and rain beat hard against the window, when a lady with a walkie-talkie told me to get to the basement of my School of Music ASAP. So, went down there for about 10 minutes, hanging out with other musicians who all evacuated their practice rooms too. Then the warning cleared, and I went back up to practice some more. The storm is gone, and it's just cool and cloudy this evening.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

HTML:







Huilunsoittaja said:


> Funny you asked.
> 
> There was a tornado warning at my university this afternoon. I was in my practice room, watching the wind and rain beat hard against the window, when a lady with a walkie-talkie told me to get to the basement of my School of Music ASAP. So, went down there for about 10 minutes, hanging out with other musicians who all evacuated their practice rooms too. Then the warning cleared, and I went back up to practice some more. The storm is gone, and it's just cool and cloudy this evening.


Sounds like fun. 

Beautiful overcast spring day. Hardly any wind and it is a very boring 12°C (54°F). Apparently it's meant to rain a bit today but nothing has happened yet.


----------



## Guest

Its pi$$ing down and has been for the last week or two, abso blooming lutly the worst winter I have had in the last 40+ years I may have to migrate to sunny England for some decent weather.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like fun.
> 
> Beautiful *overcast *spring day


Beautiful sunny spring day. 

(But kinda boring really...)


----------



## Klavierspieler

It is a beautiful Summer day here. It got up to about 80°F (27°C) where I'm at. Just a little too hot.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Andante said:


> Its pi$$ing down and has been for the last week or two, abso blooming lutly the worst winter I have had in the last 40+ years I may have to migrate to sunny England for some decent weather.


Come to Jafaland, Andante, it's another beautiful sunny mild day today.


----------



## opus55

Just started raining. It was a beautiful weather earlier in the morning and afternoon. I enjoyed driving around with my Subaru friends


----------



## mamascarlatti

Fsharpmajor said:


> I didn't know that--no offence was intended. I'm from Canada (although I live in the UK), and winter there, generally speaking, lasts five months in a good year, and six months in a bad one.


No worries, it took me some getting used to. We have the opposite thing, winter in Auckland is not really wintery, flowers all year round and lots of evergreens. When I went to England in June it was colder in the English summer than our New Zealand winter.


----------



## Couchie

It's gorgeous. I wonder whether the weather will wither.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Not a cloud in the sky. Beautiful day, 19°C (66°F) at the moment.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Got up to 23 degrees today I believe, perfect temperature.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Got up to 23 degrees today I believe, perfect temperature.


I agree. But generally, I do not like the weather in Queensland.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ut: There's nothing wrong with the weather in Queensland!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> ut: There's nothing wrong with the weather in Queensland!


ut: Yes there is.


----------



## Ramako

Well it's supposed to reach a shocking 22°C here. It seems sunny.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ut: Yes there is.


ut: Oh yeah? What?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> ut: Oh yeah? What?


ut: From my own experience, hot and humid. And the raindrops each were about five litres of water.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ut: From my own experience, hot and humid. And the raindrops each were about five litres of water.


:lol:

ut: What's wrong with raindrops that big? They're awesome! Especially if it's "hot and humid" as you say.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> :lol:
> 
> ut: What's wrong with raindrops that big? They're awesome! Especially if it's "hot and humid" as you say.


ut: EVERYTHING IS WRONG WITH RAINDROPS THAT BIG!!!! Especially when it's really hot!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ut: EVERYTHING IS WRONG WITH RAINDROPS THAT BIG!!!! Especially when it's really hot!


 If you say so. I still like Queensland. ut: (Though I guess I can't really judge because the only other state I've been to is NSW...)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> If you say so. I still like Queensland. ut: (Though I guess I can't really judge because the only other state I've been to is NSW...)


If that's th only other state you've been to then no wonder you like QLD.


----------



## cwarchc

Beautiful early autumn day here.
Not a cloud in the sky, presently about 16c, though it's supposed to rain later


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> If that's th only other state you've been to then no wonder you like QLD.


Lol!!! Totally right there. Mind you, Armidale is beautiful! The buildings are great, and the trees in the streets in Autumn are really pretty.


----------



## jani

Am i the only one who thinks that its funny that the first replay in this thread was from a British person?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

The weather is gorgeous today!!! That big stormed yesterday wiped away all that humidity we've had here for over a week. It's very sunny, dry, and refreshing. Mid 70s F.


----------



## Ramako

jani said:


> Am i the only one who thinks that its funny that the first replay in this thread was from a British person?


That's because we have interesting weather. We never know what it's going to be. Going from sun through clouds, through cloudy, through completely grey, through cold miserable drizzling, through endless raining, to thunderstorms (rare). Of course, most of our sunny weather is in the winter when it just makes things colder.


----------



## Crudblud

Ramako said:


> That's because we have interesting weather. We never know what it's going to be. Going from sun through clouds, through cloudy, through completely grey, through cold miserable drizzling, through endless raining, to thunderstorms (rare). Of course, most of our sunny weather is in the winter when it just makes things colder.


The bright and sunny winter days are probably the best weather we get here, the worst is when the clouds are so thick and nondescript that the sky appears to have had all the colour sucked out of it. Cloudy winter nights are great when there's a good covering of snow, the sky takes on an odd purple colour. I do actually prefer summer to winter on the whole, as I get cold very easily, but there's something lovely about winter in spite of the cold.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I love cold and overcast. It's just about the only weather Melbourne gets when school finishes for the day. Whoever is in charge of changing the weather must be doing it to annoy me.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Been cloudy all day here, I hope we get some rain soon!


----------



## Ramako

It was cloudy, and rained a bit in the afternoon. The sun took a break from its unusual sociability the past week or so.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Mostly cloudy, but the sun comes out every so often. It was cold this morning, but it's warm now.


----------



## Guest

mamascarlatti said:


> Come to Jafaland, Andante, it's another beautiful sunny mild day today.


I would if I could but my travel permit limits me to the foot of the Bombay Hills, sad eh?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Just left school. Bright, sunny, clear sky and quite warm. I see clouds forming though and it will almost certainly be overcast within two hours.


----------



## presto

Ok today, but it's been the worst summer I can ever remember!
I hope we have a better one next year with a lot more sun and less rain!


----------



## Guest

Grey.
Lukewarm.
UK.
What do you expect?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Just left school. Bright, sunny, clear sky and quite warm. I see clouds forming though and it will almost certainly be overcast within two hours.


One thing you have to remember about Melbourne is that the weather is unpredictable. Hardly a cloud in the sky. It feels like a cool summer evening.


----------



## Guest

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Just left school. Bright, sunny, clear sky and quite warm. I see clouds forming though and it will almost certainly be overcast within two hours.


Just wait until you get into senior school you will really enjoy it :devil:


----------



## Ramako

It looks like a sunny day!


----------



## mamascarlatti

No, this does not happen, it snowed in Auckland overnight, there is a little snow on the roof next door. 

My husband, who was born here, says that this is the first time he's ever seen this. 

So much for spring, although it's sunny now.


----------



## cwarchc

The morning drive to work = heavy rain, gusty winds and fog
Evening drive home = beautiful sunshine


----------



## kv466

Rainy, rainy, rainy, rainy, HOT, rainy, rainy...rainy, rainy, rainy, rainy, HOT, rainy, rainy!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

kv466 said:


> Rainy, rainy, rainy, rainy, HOT, rainy, rainy...rainy, rainy, rainy, rainy, HOT, rainy, rainy!


Terrible weather.


----------



## Cnote11

Weather is emerging from "small talk" in conversation to its rightful place as a respectable and equal topic. About time...


----------



## kv466

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Terrible weather.


Strangely enough,...it's comforting; not the heat, so much...but I have had a lifetime to become accustomed to it so it is much too familiar,...and home. Besides,...my palm trees love it!


----------



## TrazomGangflow

Dismal. Each day as autumn approaches it gets colder and cloudier.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

It's raining a little here. The weather is getting warmer and warmer though. In a few months time it will be summer!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It's raining a little here.


Lucky you, still hasn't rained here yet.


----------



## aleazk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It's raining a little here. The weather is getting warmer and warmer though. In a few months time it will be summer!


I hate summer!.


----------



## Ramako

It's cloudy. I can see bits of blue sky, but no sun. It rained earlier.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Still sunny. _When are we going to get some rain??? _


----------



## belfastboy

very windy, cold, dark and wet.......welcome to Belfast!


----------



## TxllxT

Is the influence of El Niño perceptible on the place where you live? On our island the autumn has fallen in with lots of western winds. We are used to prolong the summer with taking holidays in the beginning of september (10 days in France which answered all our needs: +30 degrees) and in the beginning of october (we'll be heading for East Europe & Budapest). Anyway, autumn is our favorite season of the year, we love the colours, the decay, the slush, the how-lovely&cosy-to-be-at-home feelings...


----------



## belfastboy

TxllxT said:


> Is the influence of El Niño perceptible on the place where you live? On our island the autumn has fallen in with lots of western winds. We are used to prolong the summer with taking holidays in the beginning of september (10 days in France which answered all our needs: +30 degrees) and in the beginning of october (we'll be heading for East Europe & Budapest). Anyway, autumn is our favorite season of the year, we love the colours, the decay, the slush, the how-lovely&cosy-to-be-at-home feelings...


Cosy at home at open blazing fire.......excellent!


----------



## Ramako

The sun just came out... that's nice.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Cloudy-ish today. *Sigh* Still no rain yet.


----------



## Ramako

It's cloudy. It rained a bit earlier. For a change...


----------



## Crudblud

Ramako said:


> It's cloudy. It rained a bit earlier. For a change...


Did you get the incredibly fine misty rain too?


----------



## Ramako

Crudblud said:


> Did you get the incredibly fine misty rain too?


Yes, I did, but not for that long. It became a little less misty and I headed inside, quickly.


----------



## Crudblud

Ramako said:


> Yes, I did, but not for that long. It became a little less misty and I headed inside, quickly.


I think it might be set in for the night here. I hate rain, unless it's so extreme that it actually becomes impressive, but usually it's just a middling yet persistent rain that reminds me of annoying children.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Can any of you lot send your rain down here? :lol:


----------



## Guest

MaestroViolinist said:


> Can any of you lot send your rain down here? :lol:


I know I'm good but I am not God


----------



## Ramako

Sunny 

And quite windy too. I like wind, I have no idea why.


----------



## neoshredder

Nice weather here lately. Not too hot anymore. The Summers are awful.


----------



## Norse

I just saw lightning across the sky. Also hail. The flashes and thunder were so close to each other that I unplugged the tv.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

We finally got some rain yesterday!  Reminds me of this old rhyme thingy: 

It's raining it's pouring,
The old man is snoring.
He bumped his head 
On top of the bed,
And couldn't get up in the morning. 

:lol:


----------



## Crudblud

MaestroViolinist said:


> We finally got some rain yesterday!  Reminds me of this old rhyme thingy:
> 
> It's raining it's pouring,
> The old man is snoring.
> He bumped his head
> On top of the bed,
> And couldn't get up in the morning.
> 
> :lol:


I always wondered how that went after the second line. I feel kind of disappointed that it didn't end with explosions and carnage.


----------

